# Concept Of Naam



## Taranjeet singh (May 10, 2012)

As the topic is of great significance a thread is started on Concept of Naaam wherein the opinions of various authors  shall be posted. It shall provide a data base for reference. You are also requested to post to enrich the contents of thread. As I am a novice in Gurbani it shall be appropriate if some senior member of the forum may take up the questions that may eventually follow... Taranjeet singh

*Article-1
Concept of Naam*

It is generally believed that the Sanskrit word naam, the English word 'name' and the Sikh term Naam as used in Gurbani are synonymous. A deeper study reveals that the word Naam as used in the Sikh scripture is of a somewhat different nature and has a more comprehensive spiritual and divine connotation.

The Sanskrit and the English words denote a person or a thing These also mean a designation, reputation, fame, family or clan. Their implication is almost wholly mundane. Whereas Naam has several ramifications. It implies God, the Reality, mystical word or formula to recite or meditate upon (shabad in Gurbani), divine order (hukam) and at places divine teacher (guru) and guru's instructions.

Naam, according to the late Professor Puran Singh, "is the supernaturally natural function of a poetical genius who though in body is at all times of day and night under the influence of the higher soul words of freedom. It is the pure subjectivity of love bursting up under the sole and invisible spirit guidance from below the crusts of earthiness, from under the hard conditions of earthly life."

Naam, further, stands for the union with the Reality, to be attained by the devout repetition of his name. Naam is the sign, the symbol and song of God. It is the key to enter into the presence and the heart of God. By adoration and singing his praises, saintly hearts glow all the time. Naam brings in peace and tranquillity. It is described as the most potent "detergent" which frees the mind of its filth and afflictions and dyes it to prevent further erosion. The sub-conscious mind or the budhi is further sharpened and molded into instant insight or intuitiveness (sudhi). In this sphere, mystical experience occurs at the mere sway of thoughts. Indeed the universe is sustained and held together by Naam: "Naam ke dhare khand brahmand".

God's greatness is beyond human comprehension. But He can be approached through a ladder called Naam which can take us to His height. Naam, therefore, is greater than everything else "sabte ucha jaka nao" and "wada sahib uncha thaon, uche upar ucha nao." In the Sikh scripture God is called by various names such as Ram, Gobind, Mukand, Madhav, Prabhu, Rahim, Karim, Vithal, etc. All such epithet are known as "Karam-Naam" expressing quality and attribute of God. According to Guru Nanak, His eternal name is "Sat", i.e. Truth. He is true and so is His Naam - "Sacha sahib, sach nae." Sat Naam, an attribute given in the Mool Mantra has been His name even before the primal age - "sat naam tera para- purbala."

In Jap Sahib, Guru Gobind Singh has mentioned several hundred Karam-naams in Arabic, Persian, Sanskrit and Punjabi. Before spelling these out, he has humbly submitted, in his prologue, that since God is beyond comprehension and description, full justice cannot be done to the subject matter. The appropriate word used by him is "Neti, Neti"; this is not all, this is not all as something more is yet to be said about Him.
A devotee absorbed in Naam is oblivious to sorrow and pain; he remains in ever ascending spirit (chardhi- kala), wishes everyone well (sarbat da bhala) and is always ready to protect the weak and saint (sant ubaran dusht uparan) and fight for righteous causes (shubh kiarman te kabhun na taron). His main demand or prayer is for Naam-Dan, the greatest gift and Grace one can aspire for.

In sum, it may be said that Naam is truth, and eternal, comprehensively symbolic of God's attributes, formless, immaculate and absolute. His adoration and meditation is the gateway to God's domain of Grace and bliss.
http://www.sikhs.org/art2.htm

*Article No.2 *[Only Relevant extracts]

In Sikhism, Naam Simran is the main mode of worship which is synonymous with Naam Kirtana. Like Mahapurushiaism, there is no caste or ascetic austerity in Sikhism. It believes in one God, Ek Onkar. Singing His praise is the best way of devotion.
The glory of Naam has been explained and exemplified throughout the Guru Granth Sahib. 
*Place of Naam in Sikhism:*

In Sikhism, the principle of Naam (Shabad) includes meditation, contemplation and reflection and the principles of Shabda (Hymns) includes praising and glorifying God earnestly with focused and attentive mind. Naam is God’s name and Simran means remembering. There can be many names of God and He is to be remembered constantly through word, thought and deed. Although the word, ‘Waheguru’ is the most appropriate word according to Gurubani, the purpose behind this is to select a word comfortable to mind for perpetual remembrance of God. “Naam- Simran is at the center of Guru Nanak’s teachings. The whole message of Guru Nanak as contained in the Guru Granth Sahib revolves around Naam. The first chapter in the holy Granth is devoted to differentiation between the meaning of Naam Simran and Bhakti. Simran is beginning, Bhakti is the end. Simran is the seed, Bhakti is the fruit. (Kulwant Singh, 2002). This seed, when sown in the soil of mind, sprouts in the form of the live of God, to fructify.

 “In Kaliyug, vice predominates, and as a result the human mind has lost much of its luster. Since Naam is the only detergent that can cleanse the mind, it alone has the capability to change the Yug. It functions at all levels, from micro to macro. There are two ways to live a human life – by treading the path of Bhakti (devotion to God) and by following the path of Maya (worldly attachments). The path of Bhakti leads to rewarding life, peace, happiness, bliss and union with God. The path of Maya ends in pain and suffering. (Sri Gurbax Singh, 1999). 

*“Thus Naam – Simran is an inseparable part of a Sikh’s life. In fact, Sikhi is synonymous with Naam Simran.*” (Kulwant Singh, 2002). 

Simran is a meditative prayer within; God’s name is respected lovingly in short phrases. “Wahe Guru, Wahe Guru, Wahe Guru Ji/Sat Naam, Sat Naam, Sat Naam Ji” is prelude to Naam-Simran, the recitation of God’s name. In Simran,
God is revered. God’s name is God’s praise. God’s name is a portal, a vessel, its repetition an act of humility.

 The Guru Granth Sahib highlights the glory of Naam and its utility in human life. The dictum “Sarab rog ka aukhad Naam” heralds a great truth. It is a great truth, which when fully grasped has the power to overcome all physical and mental illness. It can be induced to harness the earthly resources for the benefit of mankind. Guru Granth Sahib rejects all ritualism, formalism and symbolis.The Guru Granth Sahib presents a balanced combination of action (Karma), devotion (Bhakti) and knowledge (Jnan). It is essentially a religion of devotion whereas the body has to work for the well-being of the family and society, the mind has to remain in tune with the Lord. Service is, thus, the motto of an adherent of Guru Granth Sahib. The best service towards the Guru and the Lord is the remembrance of the Naam. (Harkirat Singh, 2003).

*Spiritual meaning of Naam:*

“According to Gurbani “Ek Onkar” denotes both Sagun (manifested) (it is written as Sargun in Guru Granth Sahib) and Nirgun (un-manifested) stages of ‘Akal Purakh’ Waheguru. In its pure form it is a musical sound – word, arising out of ‘Sunn’ (soundless state). It is pure knowledge giving rise to the energy and worldly order. The ‘Word’ is pervasive every where and is creator, protector and destroyer of all physical forms of life and lifeless. ‘He’ has countless attributes but all are ‘His’ manifested qualities. The real one is beyond comprehension, languages and words. One can get tuned to the ‘Word’ in the heart through the mind with ‘His’ grace through the words of a true ‘Guru’ and can actually listen and see its manifestation. For that he has to surrender to the Guru with full faith, carry out his commands in toto and recite ‘Guru mantra’ repeatedly all the time. ‘Guru mantra’ is one of the manifested names of ‘Ek Onkar’ which has the capacity to link the disciple (Sikh) with ‘Word’. (Dilbagh Singh, 2004).

“It is stated in the Guru Granth Sahib that as we start understanding the depths of the Guru’s word and chant ‘Guru mantra’ we start getting a kind of bliss after due course of time according to the  purity /  impurity / hardness /mellowness of our mind and heart, brought about by our deeds (Karma). This irrigates our mind and body (perhaps through the nervous system) cleaning them of our ego, five vices and illusionary ‘Maya’. Side by side, Godly virtues get cultivated in our heart. It is a life long process and while doing so one does not eye the fruit but awaits grace. It is ‘His’ grace, which finally tunes in the Gursikh to ‘EkOnkar’ where he actually sees and listens to the ‘Word’ i.e. Nirgun stage through a different eye. Here the Sikh, Guru and Waheguru are and the same. This stage may be attained while living or after leaving the body. This is the stage where Guru Nanak Ji and all other Gurus and Saints described ‘Ek Onkar’ through Gurbani.” (Dilbagh Singh, 2004).

After the 10th Guru Gobind Singh there is no loving Guru in Sikhism and Guru Gobind Singh asked the Sikhs to follow Guru Granth Sahib as the sole Guru and to follow its preaching as guide (Guru Granth Ji maneo, pargat gurah kee deh, jo prabh ko millvo chahai, khoj shabad mein leh,” - meaning – Guru Granth Sahib is one Guru and it represents philosophy (body) of all the Gurus, only Shabad will connect us with akaal purkh (Dasam Granth, p. 248). In Sikhism, the Khalsa panth was established by Guru Gobind Singh, the 10th and the last Guru before three hundred years ago. Khalsa – the family of pure ones, to which a Sikh may belong through receiving baptism or initiation (Amrit/Khande di pahul). Therefore, every Khalsa is a Sikh, but every Sikh is not a Khalsa, unless he/she receives baptism.

The basic definition of Naam is contained in the Sukhmani and some quotations from the Guru Granth Sahib are cited hereunder. (Daljeet Singh, 1998).

i) Naam sustains all religions and universes, all thought, knowledge and
consciousness, all skies and stars, all forces and substances, all continents and spheres. Naam emancipates those who accept it in their heart.

ii) Naam is the creator of everything. To be divorced from Naam is death. All is created by Naam. Naam gives form to everything and through Naam comes all wisdom or light.

iii) Naam extends to all creation.

iv) Naam, is the ‘Nine Treasures’ and nectar (Amrita). It permeates the body.

v) Naam, the immaculate, is unfathomable. How can it be known? Naam, is within us, how to get it? The perfect Guru awakens your heart to the vision of Naam. It is by the grace of God that one meets such an enlightener.

There are numerous verses in the Guru Granth where Naam and God have been described synonymously. Therefore, Naam is dynamic immanence of God, which is making and readily sustaining the manifest world of force and form.

*Guru Nanak on Naam:*

“According to Guru Nanak everything in the universe is created by the power of Divine Name (Naam) and without the Divine Name there is no way (The Japji). He explains that all the visible forms are held by the Divine Name, everything takes its rise from the Divine Name and is again absorbed in it …. The Divine Name is synonymous with the Divine Word or Shabad.” (R. M. Chopra, 2000).

*Guru Nanak said,*
Hearkening to the Name bestows Truth, divine wisdom, contentment, To bathe in the joy of the Name is to bathe in the holy places. (The Japji, Pauri, 10)
It is held by Guru Nanak that God is anaam (nameless), yet He is possessed of infinite names. 

“Numberless, Thy Names and numberless Thy places” (The Japji, Pauri, 19). “

In fact, Guru Nanaka took many prevailing attributive names of God for One Absolute Reality such as Vishnu, Brahma, Govinda, Gopal, Hari, Keshava, Krishna, Narayana, Parameswara, Ram, etc. from Hindu pantheons and Muhammadan names like Allah, Haq, Rahim, Khaliq, Khuda, Rahim, Rabb, etc. from Muslim Holy books. All these Names stand for the same God. To these names more names have been added by the Sikh Gurus such as, Piara, Pritam, Mittar, Sajjan, Satguru, Waheguru, etc.” (R.M. Chopra, 2000).
*“Japu ta Eko Naam”:*
Contemplate thou only the Naam. This expression is found in Guru Granth Sahib, Rag, Suhi Mahala I.  

*References*
1. Daljeet Singh, 1998, Essential of Sikhism, Singh Bros, Amritsar.
2. Kulwant Singh, 2002, Naam-Simran, in The Sikh Review, vol. 50, No. 10.
3. Sri Gurbux Singh, 1999, Naam-Simran and Bhakti in Sikhism.
4. Harkinat Singh, 2003, University of Guru Granth Sahib: A comparative study, in The Sikh Review,
vol. 51, No. 20.
5. Dilbagh Singh, 2004, Sublime significance of Ek Onkar, in The Sikh Review, Vol. 52, No. 5.
6. R.M. Chopra, 2000, Naam – The language of Divine Power, in The Sikh Review, vol. 50, No. 4.
7. Surinder Singh Kohli, 1996, Guru Granth Sahib – An Analytical study, Singh Bros., Amritsar.
8. Debabrata Das, 2002, The Meta Physics of Naam, in The Sikh Review, vol. 50, No. 11.

http://www.sikhreview.org/pdf/september2006/pdf-files/Naamology.PDF


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (May 10, 2012)

TARANJEET SINGH Ji,
AS a suggestion I would like you to mention the word NAAM in Roman as well as Gurmukhi Script.This is so because in Gurmukhi script we have different form this word whereas in ROMAN script we have only one form of the word.
If we sincerely want to share views regarding the concept of NAAM what I am stating is very important.I feel then we will have better understanding about what Guru ji is telling us.

Prakash.s.Bagga


----------



## Harry Haller (May 10, 2012)

prakash.s.bagga said:


> TARANJEET SINGH Ji,
> AS a suggestion I would like you to mention the word NAAM in Roman as well as Gurmukhi Script.This is so because in Gurmukhi script we have different form this word whereas in ROMAN script we have only one form of the word.
> If we sincerely want to share views regarding the concept of NAAM what I am stating is very important.I feel then we will have better understanding about what Guru ji is telling us.
> 
> Prakash.s.Bagga



Prakashji

Even I now, with a heavy heart, have to concede that your posts do nothing but detract from the spirit and the essence of the subject, Ambarsariaji kindly started a post for Confusedji that serves as a debating post on the subject of Buddhism, I feel a grammar thread would be a fantastic idea, as I am sure there is more to you than diluting each thread with this grammar issue. I do not want to read about the grammar issue on every thread, relating to every subject, it is unfair on the thread starter, and unfair on the reader. 

Taranjeetji, this is a wonderful subject extremely close to my heart, I hope between us we can get some understanding on this concept. I enclose a link to the cuddly one, which I found quite interesting

What is Naam?      - YouTube

For the record, I favour your first description


----------



## Taranjeet singh (May 10, 2012)

Harry Ji,
Thanks for posting the above recording. I have listened to it for the first time. It is nice and provides another way of looking at things.

Yes, I shall post articles as and when I find something of mutual interest.

Respected Prakash Ji,
I am sorry that I could not get you. As the articles are not authored by me , I am just helpless. Naam can be singular or plural, masculine or feminine, It may not be of any consequence as it is Given by satguru.

Only three entities can tell with 100 percent precision as to what naam is.

1.Karta Purukh
2.Gur Sahibaan
3. Any devotee who has actually been blessed with Naam.

All of us are in the state of experimentation. May be we all get blessed soon. I sincerely wish like this. 

With warm Regards!


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (May 10, 2012)

Taranjeet singh said:


> Harry Ji,
> Thanks for posting the above recording. I have listened to it for the first time. It is nice and provides another way of looking at things.
> 
> Yes, I shall post articles as and when I find something of mutual interest.
> ...


 
Well Taranjeet Singh Ji ,
I have no intention of my contribution in this thread as my views are certainly going to be very much different .I had just given you a little suggestion.
You can procced the way you feel comfortable I would just be appreciating any message conformimg to the Gurmati views from SGGS

With all the best wishes

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (May 10, 2012)

"Concept of NAAM in Gurbani" A workshop conducted by Kanwaljit Singh USA      - YouTube


----------



## Luckysingh (May 10, 2012)

I touched on the subject of naam on a different thread, a while back.
It was in relation to naam simran. (naam jap, naam simran and meditation)
I thought it would be appropriate to mention some details from that post here as it seems relevant. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/gurmat-vichaar/37605-naam-jap-simran-and-naam-simran.html

We know that 'naam' does not just mean 'name', it is mentioned throughout the bani with different applications. The important thing to remember is that using different references we can all come up with different concepts, but I feel all these different concepts from different angles are just like small descriptions. Putting all these descriptions and concepts from different angles together, would help give an overall picture of 'naam'.
The one below that I had mentioned in the above post was referring to 'naam simran'.
But, we can use some of this understanding here.
Note, It is only my understanding and perception from one small of many angles. It's just the tip of the iceberg on the whole concept.

This particular understanding and explanation was based on references on naam that refer to it as' naam is the only thing to be with you before birth and  to go with you after death'. Such references, give me this understanding that it is somwhat similar to the 'god within', see below for more detail.

*Naam* is the word of the lord or creator _or_ it can be an expression for the lord and his presence. Let me explain,- _Naam_ is actually within us. It is something within us at and before birth, now and even after we die.

 We know that we came into this world empty with nothing attached and we will die and leave empty with nothing attached except the Naam.It is the only thing to go with us.
Try and think that Naam operates in our _subconscious mind_. Even before we are born in the womb this part of the subconscious is present and operating. 
We know that the body is made up of many many cells that make tissues that make organs that all function throughout the body and keep it all functioning, active and alive, this is very much granted and automatic throughout our lives. All these cells have their own fuctions and know to do this or that until they die and new ones regenerate. Biologists and scientists understand all the mechanisms involved with their function.
But, these minute cells each containing a nucleus,-

*-How does it know from initiation what to do and when ?*
*Where does the command and conditioning come from ??* 
This is not known from any textbooks, just as no textbook knows where the universe finishes or ends!!
-The answer is *Naam*. 
_The naam that operates in our subconscious mind is what operates and instructs the first DNA and nucleus_. It has been there since we were in the womb and is present now and will be there after we die to instruct the cells to decompose etc.. This subconscious is the only thing we stay attached to.All our bodily and cellular processes work because of the presence of Naam. Since our birth we have taken for granted functioning of all parts of our body.

*Naam is consciousness*- (in simpler words)
This is important to remember, as quantum physics even postulates now that the whole universe is itself consciousness! Remember,-He is *Karta Purkh*-The Guru Granth Sahib Ji explains that the Whole Universe Functions because of HIS Presence.-
*So, where is this connection with our consciousness and Naam, and why aren't we aware of it or feel it ??*
The answer is that we _lose this connection_ because of attachments and the 5 thieves. The main one being haumai or EGO. Because of the presence of ego the connection to naam and consciousness gets _very clouded_. The Maya further keeps the Mind in doubt by creating illusions. Our path towards re-connection starts with knowing the reality and setting aside the illusions through Guru Granth Sahib Ji's words. 
Then to LIVE GURBANI by dwelling on the meanings, reciting it and reshaping our mind with the intention to remove the nasty hold of Maya.
We LIVE GURBANI when accepting our Divine Origin with the principles of living that are made clear in Gurbani and when this is absorbed, consumed, actioned or imbibed, then we get the real FEEL. Simultaneously doing Simran strengthens and assures this.
Through Simran we remember and get connected with Naam in our _conscious_ awareness as well.
The basis behind Simran is that we already have Naam connection, It's always there and has been, we've just lost the feel due to the clouding over the connection.
(REMEMBER, This understanding was taken from the thread on 'naam simran'.)

Personally, It was this thought of knowing that within me is a subconscious operating with naam that has all the answers, reasons, cures and control that we don't even feel connected to. So, connecting with my innerself and naam with simran and meditation, I knew would help me much more on the path to spirituality. It wasn't about finding myself within, but more of connecting with the naam ,the lord or creator within me in this way, which is also within us all.


Page 107
ਸਿਮਰਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਦੋਖ ਸਭਿ ਲਾਥੇ ॥ 
　

Simraṯ nām ḏokẖ sabẖ lāthe.
Remembering the Naam, the Name of the Lord, all sinful mistakes are erased.
ਅੰਤਰਿ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸਾਥੇ ॥ 　
Anṯar bāhar har parabẖ sāthe.
Inwardly and outwardly, the Lord God is always with us.
ਭੈ ਭਉ ਭਰਮੁ ਖੋਇਆ ਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੈ ਦੇਖਾ ਸਭਨੀ ਜਾਈ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
Bẖai bẖa▫o bẖaram kẖo▫i▫ā gur pūrai ḏekẖā sabẖnī jā▫ī jī▫o. ||2||
Reference:: Sikh Philosophy Network http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=37605
Fear, dread and doubt have been dispelled by the Perfect Guru; now, I see God everywhere. ||2

_Below is what I make of the shabad using the gurmukhi and english translation. I Apologize for any errors._

_*Through Simran, Naam is obtained and afflictions are removed.*_
_*The presence of Har Parabh (God) is felt within and outside by us (during Simran).*_
_*(This has happened when...)*_
_*The Guru has (first) removed fear, attractions and illusions (when by accepting Gurus teachings and spending more time on understanding Gurbani rather than reciting)*_
_*(and then during Simran) by seeing Gods presence where ever you go.*_
_　_
_We have to understand and accept what is being told to us by Guru Granth Sahib Ji regarding our Divine nature and nature of Maya’s illusions._
_The principle is to "FEEL the presence, accept the presence as real (even though Maya says HE is separate), you will actually Know HIS presence" _
_　_
_From page 223 is the following_

ਜੈਸਾ ਸੇਵੈ ਤੈਸੋ ਹੋਇ ॥੪॥ 

Jaisā sevai ṯaiso ho▫e. ||4||
They become just like the One they serve. ||4||

_*What one serves (in mind through thoughts and beliefs) tends to manifest"*_


I hope the above gives a better perspective and explanation with regards to naam simran.

Waheguru
Lucky Singh<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (May 11, 2012)

GURMAT.."simran..maals,..meditations..etc etc are ALL Different and far from the well beaten path of earlier times....Thats what GURU NANAK Ji shaib undertook to travel and tell the practitioners..the Sidhs, the Yogis and Yoga Masters the Pandits and the Mullahs all over the world...up the mountains and in the plains, over the deserts and over the seas...

Simran in GURMATT is "HARD HONEST LABOUR..earn a TRUTHFUL LIVING...SHARE the fruits of that truthful LIFE...Doing that "simran....end result is.."Remembering the Naam, the Name of the Lord, all sinful mistakes are erased.".....  *REMEMBERING*...here is PRACTICAL Honest Labour and sharing its fruits with the needy and the neighbours...as Guru nanak ji did for over 20 years of His Final Old Aged years at KartarPur...in PRACTISE !! and its TRUE...such Honest hard labour and sharing serves to Dispell Body diseases, and make the Mann Happy and Glad...both the Mann and Body become DISEASE FREE and HEALTHY Happy and WISE...and one of the "results" we then see is...Inwardly and outwardly, the Lord God is always with us.....and also...Fear, dread and doubt have been dispelled by the Perfect Guru; now, I see God everywhere. ....Thats why Guru nanak ji wnated us all to become..GHAR GHAR ander DHARAMSAAL...each SIKH and his household..a DHARAMSAAL..inhabited by hard working honest Sikhs who earn and SHARE..seeing The CREATOR in ALL..sans enmity and with LOVE towards all..concept of Sangat and pangat..Guru ka Langgar for ALL without discrimination..Bhai Ghaniyah ji on the Battlefield..etc etc...and then what follows...is a SIKH BECOMES GURBANI by living this PRACTICAL LIFE..He becomes the CREATOR's Carbon COPY....ਜੈਸਾ ਸੇਵੈ ਤੈਸੋ ਹੋਇ ॥੪॥ 

Jaisā sevai ṯaiso ho▫e. ||4||
They become just like the One they serve. |
The CREATOR WORKS..24/7/.....365 +++++++ has always worked since eons of eons of time bygone..never stops working ...and THATS what GURU NANAK JI sahib did until the very last breath...He was FARMING in His fields at Kartarpur.....earning and distributing...

Guru Nanak ji sahib walked the "beaten paths" and *REJECTED THEM* *OUTRIGHT*....why we sikhs feel the "need" to visit those rejected paths..those sleeping kundalis and snakes and chakras and aquarious ages and all that stuff is beyond me...GURMATT is so simple and easy..WORK HARD..Be HONEST..Be TRUTHFUL ALWAYS..and your TRUTHFUL LIVING attains heights higher than TRUTH..share your LIFE...and you become GURBANI..Guru hai bani..bani hai GURU..vich bani amrit sareh..ALL the FRUITS are WITHIN this LIFESTYLE of KIRT Karnee, waand chhaknna...this is the Right way of NAAM SIMRAN.:redturban:


----------



## Archived_member15 (May 21, 2012)

I wonder if this Eckhart quote strikes close to the concept of _Naam _in Sikhi? 

It is also held by Guru Nanak that God is _anaam_ (Nameless), yet He is possessed of infinite names: "Numberless Thy Names and numberless Thy places" (The _Japji, Pauri_ 19). His Names are in consonance with His Attributes which are infinite. His Name is Truth (_Satnam_). His Name is Formless (_Nirakar_). His Name is the Absolute Creator (_Karta_). His Name is the Immortal Being (_Akal Purakh_). 


Eckhart said this too!


"...The Father neither sees, nor hears, nor speaks, nor wishes anything but his own Name. It is by means of his Name that the Father sees, hears and manifests Himself. The Name contains all things. Essence of Divinity, it is the Father Himself...The Father gives thee his eternal Name, and it is His own life, His being, and His divinity that he gives thee in one single instant by his Name...God is nameless, because no one can say anything or understand anything about him...We can find no name which we dare to give God. Nevertheless, we are allowed those names with which the saints have named him and which God has dedicated in their hearts and which God has permeated with divine light. God is elevated over all names and remains inexpressible...If I had a God whom I could understand, I should never consider him God..." 

-* Meister Eckhart (1260-1328), Catholic mystic and Dominican priest (Commentary on the Gospel of John)* 


His fellow Dominican Saint Catherine of Siena also said this about God being Truth: 


"...We must recognize the truth in everything. I mean, we must love in God and for God's sake everything that has being, because God is Truth itself, and without God nothing has being..."

*- Saint Catherine of Siena (1347 - 1380), Dominican mystic and Doctor of the Church*


----------



## Archived_member15 (May 21, 2012)

Also one more from the mystic Jean Pierre de Caussaude: 


"...The present moment is like an ambassador who declares the Will of God...To hallow the Name of God is to love Him, to adore Him, and to recognise his holiness in all things. Things, like words, do indeed proceed from the mouth of God. The events of each moment are divine thoughts expressed by created objects. Thus, all those things by which he makes his Will known to us are so many Names, so many words by which shows us his Will. In itself this Will is one, singular. It bears only one unknown, inexpressible Name, but it is multiplied infinitely in its effects and takes on their Names. To hallow the Name of God is to know, adore and love the Inexpressible One who is expressed by this Name. It is also to know, adore and love his blessed Will at all times, in all its effects, seeing all things as so many veils, shadows and Names of this eternally holy Will. It is holy in all its works, holy in all its words, holy in all its forms of manifestation, holy in all the Names it bears...Surrender to God's Will contains the essence of that incomparable prayer that Christ himself taught us...We utter it in the depth of our hearts each moment that we lovingly receive or suffer whatever is ordained by his sacred Will. What the lips need words and time to express, the heart effectively utters with each beat. In this way simple souls are called to bless God in the depth of their hearts...Let us learn to recognise the imprint of the Will of God, of his Worthy Name in the event of each moment. How holy is that Name! It is only right therefore to bless and receive it as a form of sacrament that by its own power makes holy the souls in which it finds no obstacle to its action. Can we do anything other than to infinitely value whatever bears this majestic Name?..." 


*- Jean-Pierre de Caussade (1675 - 1751), French Jesuit priest and Catholic mystic* (_p45 The Joy of Full Surrender_) 



And in the _Sukhmani_ (_Ashtpadi_, 3, _Pauri_ 8), Guru Arjun Dev affirms: 


<DIR>*Of all Religions the best Religion is:*
*To utter the Holy Name with adoration,*
*And to do good deeds.*


</DIR>
peacesign


What a marvellous, ecumenical, broad, universal perspective! And it is so very true I have found!


----------



## harcharanjitsinghdhillon (Nov 22, 2012)

sat sri akal.. to my oppinion naam exist in vibration melodies form or sometimes called unstruct melodies or anhad shabd.. when creation started the lord manifested with light and sounds.. light and sounds created the seen and unseen creations...naam is the path of returning back to godhead.. this is my oppinion


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Nov 22, 2012)

It would be interesting if one tries to understand 

What is Naa-u ?
What is Naamu?

My understanding is that Naa-u is the reference for PROPER NOUN  and NAAMu 
is the reference for COLLECTIVE NOUN for a pair of PROPER NOUN words.

NAAM is the reference for WAVEs/VIBRATIOs of COLLECTIVE NOUN word which is
same for PROPER NOUN.

NAAMu is everything right from CREATOR itself and the Basic inherent support of every 
creation (visible or invisible)

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------



## Harry Haller (Jul 5, 2016)

if we do wish to get into a debate on naam, here would be a most excellent place, its not too long that it has deviated, and not too short that it has no interesting content


----------



## Sikhilove (Jul 17, 2016)

Naam is Truth, it is the frequency of a balanced gyan that Lives to Discover while remaining detached from the Nasha of the discovery, be it a high or low. The discoveries are endless.


----------



## Original (Jul 18, 2016)

Sikhilove - good morning !


Sikhilove said:


> Naam is Truth


..yeah, hence the reason Baba Nanak called it "satnam" [meaning, truth is nam]. And indeed, trying to define what truth is, is not only challenging, but more like asking, "how long is a piece of string ?" [proverbial wisdom]. To this endeavour, science has come with two theories, namely, general and quantum. These two theories give us, or shall we say at the very best, attempts to give us the true picture of reality. Here arises a question as to what is reality ? And, this is where philosophy comes to the rescue, thus, '..the unreal has no existence and the real never ceases to be; the reality of the two is known to the seers of truth'. Question, who are the seers of truth and what truth do they profess to know that is real?

I think this is a good starting point for the want and understanding of the concept of "naam" !

Over 2 u


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jul 18, 2016)

Naam is practicing Miri with the tools from Piri.


----------



## Sikhilove (Jul 19, 2016)

Original said:


> Sikhilove - good morning !
> 
> ..yeah, hence the reason Baba Nanak called it "satnam" [meaning, truth is nam]. And indeed, trying to define what truth is, is not only challenging, but more like asking, "how long is a piece of string ?" [proverbial wisdom]. To this endeavour, science has come with two theories, namely, general and quantum. These two theories give us, or shall we say at the very best, attempts to give us the true picture of reality. Here arises a question as to what is reality ? And, this is where philosophy comes to the rescue, thus, '..the unreal has no existence and the real never ceases to be; the reality of the two is known to the seers of truth'. Question, who are the seers of truth and what truth do they profess to know that is real?
> 
> ...



Good evening friend 

The reality is the most simple and the most Humble. It's Nothing. There is no image, no form, no colours, no sound no Nothing. That's the Truth reality- it's just a frequency beyond what mortals can comprehend. 

And so we bow at His feet in the recognition of being Nothing- and in doing so, we lose our ego and simply become His vessels. 

This is purity of the heart. And is the starting point of the bhagat discovering the Truth (for the discoveries are endless, infinite) in its many forms and in all of its glory- and recognising it All as Sat- in Nirboah and Nirvair.


----------



## Sikhilove (Jul 19, 2016)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Naam is practicing Miri with the tools from Piri.



Truthful Living, yes is the highest. Theres no point in sitting holed up meditating all day, we go out and Live while practicing and applying the psychology of Truth, and teaching others. That's a True expression of Love.


----------



## Original (Jul 19, 2016)

Sikhilove said:


> Good evening friend
> 
> The reality is the most simple and the most Humble. It's Nothing. There is no image, no form, no colours, no sound no Nothing. That's the Truth reality- it's just a frequency beyond what mortals can comprehend.
> 
> ...


No comment !

Gdnite


----------

